# make trought other machine



## batence (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi there, I have a problem with my processor. I can't make. Have recive error's: segment fault: 11. So I think it's becouse of processor or some of hardware problem, but capital processor. So can I make install, config and MAKE through other machine processor/resources ... I have 2 machines at home. So can i link bad machine processor use good machine processor? Thank You! (hope my english is not so bad) :\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2009)

If both machines have the same basic architecture and processor type (for example i386 + pentium4 or core2), you can make a package from a port on one server and install the pacakge on the other one. If arch/cpu is different, you can try cross-compiling. Replacing the CPU is my first option anyway ..


----------



## batence (Jan 9, 2009)

good processor is AMD Duron(tm) Processor, but bad processor is Pentium II/Pentium II Xeon/Celeron (562.50-MHz 686-class CPU)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2009)

Your best bet may be to build a jail on the AMD machine and use that to compile packages for your Pentium II machine using the CPUTYPE?=pentium2 directive in the jail's /etc/make.conf. I'm sure it's more complicated than that, but someone with more hands-on experience using jails can probably explain that better.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you running fbsd-i386 or amd64 on the AMD? If it's i386 you don't have to do anything. You can buildkernel and buildworld on the good machine then export /usr/src and /usr/obj using NFS. Mount those on the bad machine and you can do the installkernel and installworld bit.

Same goes for ports, just do a make, mount /usr/ports on the bad machine and make install there.


----------



## batence (Jan 9, 2009)

My AMD is i386 based not 64  I mean AMD is x86 and I am running fbsd-i386, so after edit /etc/make.conf I still recive error


```
/usr/ports/lang/php5/work/php-5.2.5/ext/standard/array.c:2303: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
```

I wanna make installs on bad machine too! Just if you know can share some idea how to link AMD processor to BAD machine (Pentium's processor) with using networking. Thank you again. And sorry for disturb you!

pp: I think fans cooling the processor does not work well or under it the radiator is low.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah, I see where you are going now ... you want to almost physically  'mount' the good processor on the 'bad' machine and use it for compiling. 

Other than some massively tricky total NFS export of the 'bad' machine's entire hard disk I don't see that happening, unless you can put the disk of the 'bad' machine in the 'good' machine and boot (and update) it there.


----------



## batence (Jan 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ah, I see where you are going now ... you want to almost physically  'mount' the good processor on the 'bad' machine and use it for compiling.



Yes i wanna make exactly this!



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> unless you can put the disk of the 'bad' machine in the 'good' machine and boot (and update) it there.


Yes I allready have make this before ... it's worked right!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2009)

I think physically removing the bad server's disk and mounting it on the good server to update and compile your operating system and your ports is your best option. 

I don't think it is possible to NFS-export your entire hard disk to the AMD machine, since you would have to mount it on the / mountpoint of the AMD's hard disk for everything to work correctly. If you mount it on, for example /import, all your local paths would be screwed up (like /import/usr/src instead of /usr/src, and /import/usr/ports instead of /usr/ports) -- some things can be handled by forcing install paths using shell variables, but I think this would become very silly very quickly ..


----------



## batence (Jan 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I think physically removing the bad server's disk and mounting it on the good server to update and compile



Yes, I know ... but I don't wanna this way.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't think it is possible to NFS-export your entire hard disk ...


Look, I don't wana mout hard disk', just wanna mount The AMD CPU to Intel's CPU Machine. It's like bind a processor from other computer and install through it ... do you understand me? what i wanna make ... So I know have a soft to make this, but don't know what is the soft name :\


----------



## batence (Jan 10, 2009)

OK! Here have a FIX! I have bind "good" machine's cooling fan and radiator to "bad" machine's Intel's CPU. SO now I don't recive any kind of error's. One new holding system will fix my hardware problem with CPU. But that's not success of question who I quest top of messages ...  So thank you for loosing your time about me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool, no prob


----------



## Djn (Jan 10, 2009)

You could set up distcc, and then only list the remote computer in the list of servers to use - you'd normally put the local computer first, but if you skip it it might perhaps do what you want?

Make and everything would still run locally, but at least it'd offload the actual compilation.


----------



## batence (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, it is distcc


----------

